# Best machine for mobile coffee business



## foxandhopper (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi we are in the middle of setting up a mobile coffee business and it seems that a Fracino dual fuel machine is our only option - or so everyone says. I just wondered if anyone know if it would be possible to buy a standard electric espresso machine and use a propane powered generator to run it along with the refrigerator and lights etc? Thanks, Cody and Beth


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@foxandhopper Welcome to the forum....not really...you would need a large and noisy generator....this is why dual fuel is so popular.

Fracino is not the only game in town. You have dual fuel Izzo Pompeii Lever machines machines, these can be a very sensible choice run with a 12V flojet and tank.. Astoria also make a dual Fuel.

I think David at Black Cat Coffee (a forum advertiser can sort you out with a dual fuel Fracino

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/

Bella Barista (another forum advertiser) has been putting the Izzo Pompeii dual fuel lever in trailers for almost 20 years. They do this under a company called https://www.towability.com/shop/


----------



## foxandhopper (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi we are in the middle of setting up a mobile coffee business and it seems that a dual fuel machine is our only option - or so everyone says. I just wondered if anyone know if it would be possible to buy a standard electric espresso machine and use a propane powered generator to run it along with the refrigerator and lights etc?


----------

